# heros 'red spot tapajos'



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

does anyone have any of these? rapps has them on his list and im thinking of getting a few. the only pic i am able to find on the net is this one










they are wild caught and rapps says they have very red faces and green bodies like green sevs.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

looks like a rotkeil severum also know as a red shouldered severum, sumone who is very good at knowing severums is definitely Blairo


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

its not a rotkeil, *** got one  its a regional variant of a heros efasciatus


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not a Rotkeil...and besides, Jeff Rapps knows his fish. He'd label it as a Rotkeil if it was one. Pretty sev.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

**** nice looking Sev.

Must be something in the Rio Tapajos water that so many good looking fish are found there.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

well i guess ill have some pics friday then


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

There's definitely a cool biogeography/evolution story going on with severums. Anyone know if there have been any studies on this?.... 

-Ryan


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

id love to see some kind of study on them. alot of people think alot is just geographic variations of the same species. im guessing they've done no genetic comparisons or if they have there is very little variation.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

We thought the same thing about convicts though and look where we are with them!!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

HiImSean said:


> id love to see some kind of study on them. alot of people think alot is just geographic variations of the same species. im guessing they've done no genetic comparisons or if they have there is very little variation.


I bet it's totally geographic variation, with different tributaries of the Amazon working as geographic barriers to gene flow.... causing these different "morphs" of severums. I'd love to see how they're related. Too bad it's the African cichlids that get all the attention. :lol:

The relationships between different species New World cichlids still aren't rooted in stone... I guess its a while before anyone studies what's happening within a single species like severums.

-Ryan


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

I bought two of the "Red spot Tapajos" from Jeff a few weeks ago when I got the super reds. They are still small, maybe 2", and so far look identical to any other green severum. They have an olive-colored body, a rusty-colored anal fin, black bars, and some faint blue hues in the face. Their lips and face are not red like the one pictured. That doesn't mean it won't change as they grow.

It took them a little longer to settle in than the super reds but they are eating really well and showing off more now. They show their bars less and seem pretty well adjusted.

You can see a video of mine here: 



There is a good shot of them around the 1:00 mark.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

cool, im hoping they will get more red as they get older. are you able to sex yours at that small of a size yet?


----------

